# Diablo 3: Release Datum steht fest... darf aber noch nicht genannt werden



## Slevin38 (14. März 2012)

Nach langem Warten ist es nun endlich soweit:

Blizzard wird ein offiziells Release-Datum bekannt geben.

Jay Wilson ließ über Twitter verlauten:
"you’ll know as soon as I’m allowed to say. And no, I’m not allowed to say when that is."

Soll heißen, intern steht das Datum fest, aber die offizielle Bekanntgabe wird wohl aus Marketinggründen noch etwas auf sich warten lassen. Dies deckt mit den bisherigen Gerüchten, dass der Patch 14 als "final" bezeichnet wird und ein Release im Q2 2012 erfolgt.

Quelle: Diablo-3.net » Jay Wilson: Release Datum steht fest! + Neues Auktionshaus im Video


----------



## -Fux- (14. März 2012)

Juhu!
Endlich 

Zur Not könnte ich auch noch warten, aber wenn Blizzard meint dass das Spiel soweit "gut" ist...immer her damit =D


----------



## Mashed (14. März 2012)

Wieder einmal steht das Release von Diablo 3 fest.


----------



## M4tthi4s (14. März 2012)

Wie wärs wenn Blizzard mal ein Releasedatum nennt, an dem sie den Release des Spiels bekanngeben 
Na da bin ich doch mal gespannt auf die nächsten Tage / Wochen.


----------



## DeltaUnit (14. März 2012)

Mal schauen, wann genau der Release ist.


----------



## Yibby (14. März 2012)

Datum steht fest, 2.3.2020 . Jetzt wo auch der Beta Client auf Deutsch/Französisch verfügbar ist, wirds sicher nicht mehr so lange dauern.


----------



## Kelth (14. März 2012)

Ich wette (!) er meinte damit nur das Release-Datum, zum "Release-Datum" 

Soll heißen, er verkündet bald, wann's verkündet wird (jaja ich weiss, die erklärung war nun auch nich besser xD).


----------



## Forfex (14. März 2012)

Ähm, ich will nicht kleinlich wirken, aber Jay Wilson sagt nicht das er den Release kennt, sondern nur das es erst dann mitteilen darf, wenn man es Ihm erlaubt. Das lässt offen, ob Er es im Augenblick selbst kennt.


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Ähm, ich will nicht kleinlich wirken, aber Jay Wilson sagt nicht das er den Release kennt, sondern nur das es erst dann mitteilen darf, wenn man es Ihm erlaubt. Das lässt offen, ob Er es im Augenblick selbst kennt.


 Er sagt: "Ihr werdet es erfahren, sobald es mir erlaubt ist, es euch zusagen."

Das impliziert imo ziemlich deutlich, dass er das Releasedatum kennt


----------



## Forfex (14. März 2012)

Nö nicht zwangsläufig. Weil die Ausage stimmt ja auch, wenn er das Datum, im Augenblick selbst noch nicht kennt.
Es sagt nur aus, das er,so oder so, erst eine Erlaubnis brauch das Datum zu nennen.


----------



## Deimos (14. März 2012)

"And no, I’m not allowed to say when that is."
Daraus schliesse ich, dass er es weiss.

Was hätte es auch für einen Sinn zu sagen: "Ich kenne das Releasedatum nicht, aber ich darf es euch trotzdem nicht sagen." 
Während ich hier schreibe, fällt mir auf, um was für einen Käse wir hier diskutieren. Drauf geschissen, irgendwann wirds schon rauskommen


----------



## xaverl12 (14. März 2012)

Wird auch mal Zeit dass es endlich released wird .
Nach 8 Jahren D2 + LOD hab ich es endlich geschafft von der Droge weg zu kommen,
jetzt warten wir wirklich schon lange genug auf ein Release.

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir dass es am 21.12.2012 um 21:12:02 rauskommt


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2012)

Wie ich das sehe sind wir nach dem Satz genauso schlau wie davor


----------



## spionkaese (14. März 2012)

Deimos schrieb:
			
		

> "And no, I’m not allowed to say when that is."
> Daraus schliesse ich, dass er es weiss.
> 
> Was hätte es auch für einen Sinn zu sagen: "Ich kenne das Releasedatum nicht, aber ich darf es euch trotzdem nicht sagen."
> Während ich hier schreibe, fällt mir auf, um was für einen Käse wir hier diskutieren. Drauf geschissen, irgendwann wirds schon rauskommen



Genau, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit *hust*


----------



## blackout24 (14. März 2012)

Weiß doch jeder, dass Diablo III am 29. Juni 2012 released wird. Beide Diablo II Spiele wurde auch jeweils am 29. Juni jeweils ihres Jahres released.


----------



## freibier47906 (14. März 2012)

xaverl12 schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt mir dass es am 21.12.2012 um 21:12:02 rauskommt



Supi,dann haben wir ja noch fast drei Tage zum zocken...(bis dann die Welt untergeht  ).


----------



## DerBratmaxe (15. März 2012)

17. April


----------



## Datachild (15. März 2012)

ist mir doch wurst wenn die es nicht nennen wollen, von mir aus kann Blizzard Diablo 3 in die muelltonne schmeissen und das Leben geht sowieso weiter, ist nicht schlimm, oder?


----------



## ElPaNtOr (15. März 2012)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Supi,dann haben wir ja noch fast drei Tage zum zocken...(bis dann die Welt untergeht  ).



also soweit ich weiss hat der Maya-Kalender kein Schaltjahr....und somit hätte das Ende der Welt uns schon vor einigen Monaten erreichen sollen xD


----------



## Matze211 (15. März 2012)

Das war der sinnloseste Kommentar, den ich je gelesen hab. 
Die Aussage ist genau so einleuchtend, wie ne Kerze am Marianengraben.


----------



## Matze211 (15. März 2012)

Das war der sinnloseste Kommentar, den ich je gelesen hab. 
Die Aussage ist genau so einleuchtend, wie ne Kerze am Marianengraben.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2012)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Das war der sinnloseste Kommentar, den ich je gelesen hab.
> Die Aussage ist genau so einleuchtend, wie ne Kerze am Marianengraben.


 
Aber anscheinend doch spannend genug, das du ihn kommentieren musst.
Ignorieren ist wahrscheinlich zu schwer.

OT: Ist doch letztendlich egal ob das frueher oder spaeter kommt. Ich faends toll wenns fertig kommt. Nicht wie andere Neuerscheinungen die erst nach einigen Patches ordentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Matze211 (15. März 2012)

Leider weiß ich vorher nicht, was ich hinterher gelesen hab.
Aber danke, dass du meinen Kommentar kommentieren musstes. 
Wohl keine andere Wahl gehabt?


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Weiß doch jeder, dass Diablo III am 29. Juni 2012 released wird. Beide Diablo II Spiele wurde auch jeweils am 29. Juni jeweils ihres Jahres released.


 
Also ich vermute bisher auch, das im Juni released wird. Leider vollkommen falsche Jahreszeit um mit suchten anzufangen.
Immerhin wird bei dem Spiel die GPU kaum gefordert, so dass es auch im Sommer nicht allzu heiß werden dürfte.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2012)

Ich weiss schon lange wann es ist - aber... "I’m not allowed to say when that is."

Na danke; nun sind wir viel schlauer als vorher


----------



## Johnny05 (15. März 2012)

"I’m not allowed to say when that is."

Tolle Aussage,soviel nichtssagend wie allesversprechend.Nach den ganzen Änderungen und Verschiebungen glaube Ich persönlich noch nicht einmal mehr an einen Release im Jahre 2012.

It´s´done when it´s done done (DNF)

Mfg
Johnny05


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Immerhin wird bei dem Spiel die GPU kaum gefordert, so dass es auch im Sommer nicht allzu heiß werden dürfte.^^


 
Dafür hat Blizzard ja auch nen Framelimiter eingebaut


----------



## Deimos (15. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Leider vollkommen falsche Jahreszeit um mit suchten anzufangen.


Absolut, aber bei D3 dürfte das den meisten sogar egal sein. Ich für meinen Teil werde dann viel zu stark mit am Fluss liegen, grillen und Bier trinken beschäftigt sein, als dass ich Zeit hätte zu zocken.


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Release-Date wurde eben bekannt gegeben. 15. Mai 2012. Quelle: Offizielle Facebook Page.


----------



## Scipioxx (15. März 2012)

Realese 15.05.2012 Klingt doch schon mal gut würde ich sagen!!!!


----------



## Slevin38 (15. März 2012)

Hier ist es offizell:
Blizzard Entertainmentress Releases


----------



## ACDSee (15. März 2012)

Ich hab am 16. Geburtstag, das passt, tolles Geschenk.
Habs mir gerade zusammen mit einem PCGH-Abo (Leser werben Leser)  bestellt. Für 60 Euro kann man da m.E. nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2012)

"Millionen Fans können sich den 15. Mai 2012 im Kalender rot anstreichen."

Schöne Meldung auf CB 

15. Mai - schade, dann hat Blizzard es doch nicht ganz geschafft dass ich mal ein Spiel ein volles Jahr lang bei Amazon vorbestellt hatte^^


----------



## Matze211 (15. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Millionen Fans können sich den 15. Mai 2012 im Kalender rot anstreichen."
> 
> Schöne Meldung auf CB
> 
> 15. Mai - schade, dann hat Blizzard es doch nicht ganz geschafft dass ich mal ein Spiel ein volles Jahr lang bei Amazon vorbestellt hatte^^


 
... am 8. Juni wäre es bei mir ein Jahr gewesen.


----------



## oxy93n (15. März 2012)

bestens!!! Heut nach der bekanntgabe die CE bestellt und auch noch im Bnet acc ne beta einladung erhalten. Besser kann der Tag eigtl nich laufen^^


----------



## NCC-1701-A (15. März 2012)

ich möchte/will auch eine Beta Einladung bekommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2012)

matten1987 schrieb:


> ich möchte/will auch eine Beta Einladung bekommen


 
Och nach all den Jahren Wartezeit sind die paar Wochen doch auch kein Problem mehr, oder?


----------



## Astrong (16. März 2012)

utz utz utz suchten suchten suchten...

ne spass bei seite!
Ich freu mich ja schon eeeewiiiig drauf


----------



## NCC-1701-A (16. März 2012)

Erstmal werde och am 15.5.12 meine 6 jahre bestehende beziehung zu meine noch freundin beenden. Denn so habe ich genug zeit für D3  ich hoffe sie hat dafür verständnis wenn ich das als grund angebe. Desweiteren werde ich ihr vorschlagen, dass wir weiter zusammen wohn bleiben und wir weiterhin miteinander verkehren  denn so bekomme ich das eine aber hab sonst keine verpflichtungen gegenüber ihr mehr. ...hahahaha


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2012)

Wenn du das durch bringst, zieh ich den Hut vor dir.


@topic:
Von Ankündigung zum Release wieder 2 Monate. Blizz eben.


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2012)

Ich wart erstmal ab was bei release rauskommt. Im Moment siehts für mich nach kaputt Patchen aus und das AH mit Echtgeld tut sein übriges.

Naja, Blizzard eben, stimmt schon


----------

